

Offer HN: Free Front-End Development Work - RDDavies

For the past six months, I’ve been hard at work at both my day job and with a few large clients. I’ve decided to take a couple months off of “real” work, and want to work with some new blood, meet new folks, and work on some personal projects. A big portion of my 2011 income has come from HN-originated work, so I’ve decided to give back to the community a bit.<p>What I’m willing to do:
I’ll happily help build splash and landing pages to get your startup off the ground. I’ll take a design, slice it, and return excellent, semantic, valid markup. I’ll complete the work in a reasonable amount of time. I’ll also build WordPress themes, and take care of general simple page buildout. Also happy to work on more “involved” projects as long as they’re interesting and give me a chance to learn. I’m an experienced developer with PHP, Joomla (you better be Sofia Vergara if you want me to touch Joomla again, free or not!), WordPress, custom CMS, Javascript (and many frameworks and libraries), and general front-end HTML + CSS.<p>What I’m not willing to do:
Respond to 75 emails or phone calls a day asking where your gratis product is. I’m doing this to give back to the community and to remove stress, I don’t need any more!<p>What I expect in return:
Nothing! A pleasant testimonial would be enough for me! Maybe a referral or two, but really, nothing is expected at all. I’d be VERY happy to help folks that are financially unable to help themselves right now get off the ground, the satisfaction is all I really need.<p>My email is in my profile.
======
pestaa
That's some generous offer.

However, my very first though was, "when you can't beat the price of
developers from India, do it for free!". For me, more work would probably not
relief stress, quite the opposite.

Having said that, good luck with your portfolio building, and take care.

------
robalabob
Wow! This could really help me, Thank you so much for the offer, I have sent
an email to you :-D

------
Macshot
This is really cool man. I've sent you an e-mail too

------
hugo31370
That's great! That's a generous offer!

------
sumukh1
Thats quite generous, thanks!

